# Buying a treeless saddle



## LHIS (22 May 2015)

I'm in the market for a treeless saddle (this is not up for debate - I definitely am sticking with treeless). 
I used to have a Trekker, which I thought was great, but they're few and far between in the UK. So far I've identified a few brands of note - solution, libra and easytrek. 

I'm currently riding in a solution GP saddle and I like it, but the price made me wince a little. Libra and Easytrek are cheaper, but having never had one I don't know if they're cheaper because they're not decent. 

Can anyone offer any advice? Has anyone owned a Libra or EasyTrek - what did you think? 

Thanks x


----------



## webble (22 May 2015)

Others to consider are Heather Moffett and Barefoot. Main rule is don't buy cheap rubbish off ebay (not saying you would)


----------



## LHIS (22 May 2015)

Thanks I will have a look. 
Yes don't worry I wouldn't dream of buying something cheap and nasty.


----------



## Buddy'sMum (22 May 2015)

Can't help with Libra or Easytrek but can recommend Barefoot - I have a Barefoot Cherokee that I bought as a temporary measure (was my first treeless) and loved so much I never got around to buying the treed saddle I had my eye on. HM and Torsion also fab.


----------



## hippocobamus (22 May 2015)

I think you'll be disappointed moving from a solution saddle to an alternative treeless saddle. I'd see if you can trial alternatives before taking the plunge and buying any - as you may well find that you'd rather look at solution options, finance plans etc. than buy a cheap, not-so-good alternative. As with anything in life, you get what you pay for (and having paid for far too many saddles in a short space of time, I know this all too well).

Try before you buy! Good luck!


----------



## LHIS (22 May 2015)

Thanks - yes I think you're right about the Solution saddles.  I have an option of buying a hardly used Solution which fits my requirements so I think I would do that if I end up sticking with the Solution brand.
I like the look of the EasyTrek ones, and HM Vogue saddle is gorgeous.. but for the price I may as well buy a new Solution!


----------



## Shady (22 May 2015)

i have a Trekker Luxus, it's great but really like Barefoot too but second hand you must be careful of it's age, the older ones have a zip on the cantle , you need the newer ones as they have the vps system, do not buy Easytrek, lots of people like Treefree, they rarely come up second hand which to my mind means they are good.
you can get a trekker from www.trekkersaddles.co.uk or Ebay have the latest trekker luxus, it looks lovely!( better than the classic, it has a narrower twist)
good luck!


----------



## LHIS (22 May 2015)

Thanks Shady - I am currently 'watching' a Trekker Luxus on eBay as it happens!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (30 May 2015)

I have a Heather Moffatt...... No wait, I am sitting at home waiting for a delivery .......soon I will have TWO Heather Moffatt's.

What ever one you go for, it needs to suit you and the horse and its best if you can get it balanced by a knowledgable person.


----------



## Red-1 (31 May 2015)

The old Barrie Swain Mondial treeless saddles come recommended. I was looking for one, but he reckoned the Semi Flex was even better for the horse, despite being with a tree, the tree is flexible. 

I have had an Ansur (Solution- but older before they started in UK), and the Semiflex is more comfortable than that for me, and horse approves. If Treeless is non negotiable I would look at Solution, Mondial (only second hand now), and there were some Western Treeless, but they cost as much as a Solution.


----------



## Red-1 (31 May 2015)

There are some Heather Moffat, Mondial and Barrie Swain saddles on this site... http://www.bettersaddles.co.uk/acatalog/Saddle_Offers.html


----------



## LHIS (31 May 2015)

Thank you everyone for your opinions and recommendations! It's looking like I will be getting a Solution GP saddle


----------



## baran (1 June 2015)

LHIS said:



			I'm in the market for a treeless saddle (this is not up for debate - I definitely am sticking with treeless).
		
Click to expand...

Just curious. Why are you so adamant the saddle has to be treeless? Surely what matters is what fits the horse, treeless or conventional.


----------



## LHIS (1 June 2015)

I've ridden in treeless for a few years now with different horses, am happy with them and how they fit, prefer the ride in a treeless and I believe them to be better for the horse (in my opinion).


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (1 June 2015)

I've tried Heather Moffett Vogue & Phoenix, plus FlexEE ungulleted version, various Barefoots, Freeform, and Libra Trec. Current treeless saddle is an "Exmoor" by Tree-Free (Viking Saddlery), they're based in Buckfastleigh, Devon.

OK, so Heather Moffett. I just rode in her Phoenix and the Vogue just the once. Bear in mind I hadn't ridden in a treeless saddle before. I didn't enjoy the experience! Tho' if pushed would say the Phoenix was slightly better (typical, as its more expensive!). I just didn't feel "right", and was very stiff for days afterwards! But, like I say, my first "treeless" experience so perhaps I'd feel differently now.

I tried a HM FlexEE, which was one of the (earlier) ungulleted versions; hated it! Just couldn't ever get the blimmin thing to fit, and when you DID eventually achieve that, it totally lost its shape after ten minutes riding!! I think these sort of saddles DO in fact need a lot of attention paid to shimming - you've only got to get onto the HM/FlexEE FB page to realise the problems that people have!

I've also tried the Libra Trec: OK'ish, for cheap and cheerful end of the market, tho' wasn't convinced it offered either me or the horse enough support.

The Freeform Evo: a really nice comfy saddle, BUT its main disadvantage, for me, was that after about an hour's riding I developed lower backache consistently whilst riding in it. Again, not sure it offered enough support, a little too comfy perhaps? Plus when the horse had sweated up there were noticeable marks where the stirrup bar sat on her back - something to watch for in treeless saddles.

Barefoot are lovely saddles, however they've changed their design and manufacture in recent years and if you can get hold of one of their older models they're like hens-teeth apparently. My particular gripe with Barefoot is their sizing. A size 1 is OK for the horse but way too small for me; whereas a size 2 is way way too big for both of us. They really need to look again at their sizing as I wonder how many other people have this problem with them. I've tried Cherokee (both sizes), London (size 1, too small), Lexington size 2 - a truly lovely saddle but just too high in the cantle for a flat-backed traddie cob, would be more suitable for a WB/TB type. So I've basically given up on Barefoots simply because of their sizing issue. They need to sort this IMO.

Current saddle is an "Exmoor" from Tree Free saddles: Johan and Andrea are Master Saddlers and based at Buckfastleigh in Devon. You can trial one of theirs for fifty quid a week which is then deducted if you decide to buy. I tried one of their saddles for a week, and then one came up on e-bay, so I bought that! Saving myself considerable £££ in the process. I really can recommend Johan and Andrea, they are very knowledgeable and will do their utmost to get a good fit for you, but are not pushy in any way which is refreshing. I really love my little "Exmoor" saddle; its nice and comfy, and supremely well made - and they've given a lot of attention to the way the saddle protects the horse's back. Also you can now get them in "forward girthing" position, as well as the stirrup bars moved slightly more forward, on some of the later saddles they've produced. 

The best advice I've ever had re. treeless saddles is from an "endurance" friend and it is this, basically to spend as much (if not more) money on the saddle pad which goes underneath, than the saddle which goes on top. The saddlepad (and shimming, if needed) is absolutely a vital necessity in treeless riding and it is as important, if not more so, than the actual saddle.

Sorry (edited) have you had a look at the "Better Saddles" website OP?? I think there are several on there that offer a trial period (essential IMO). Failing that, you could have a look on e-bay etc and snap up something like a Barefoot, Libra, Torsion, or what-have-you, just to try it, as these well-known stamped and branded makes should always sell well again if they didn't suit you, or at least wipe their face, so you shouldn't be out of pocket.


----------



## Kat (1 June 2015)

I hope I don't have to spend as much on shimming as I did on My solution smart sport saddle! Eeeek!!!!!

I haven't used many treeless saddles but I do love my solution saddles (i have two!)


----------

